# [gsls] activation avec carte graphiqe Intel

## VIKING

Bonjour,

je dois utiliser les gsls mais je n'arrive pas à les activer. Du coup tout mon système plante quand j'en ai besoins. 

Je dispose d'une carte graphique Intel avec les derniers drivers Intel. J'ai aussi la dernière version du paquet mesa. OpenGL est bien sur lui aussi bien installé.

Et pourtant, rien n'y fait. Auriez vous une idée ??

Merci.

----------

## VIKING

Personne n'a d'idée.

J'ai bien pense a installer les drivers Nvidia mais bon ce n'est pas terrible comme solution :(

Et puis je ne suis vraiment pas sur que ca fonctionne

----------

## xaviermiller

 *VIKING wrote:*   

> J'ai bien pense a installer les drivers Nvidia mais bon ce n'est pas terrible comme solution 
> 
> Et puis je ne suis vraiment pas sur que ca fonctionne

 

Essaie toujours, c'est évident qu'un driver nVidia fonctionne pour un Intel. C'est pour ça qu'il y a des drivers différents, juste pour confondre l'utilisateur  :Laughing: 

Sinon, peux-tu nous donner ton emerge --info, xorg.conf ?

----------

## VIKING

voici mon emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

et mon xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
>     RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

C'est quoi ta carte ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#Table_of_GMA_graphics_cores_and_chipsets

Il y a des chances que ton matos ne gère tout simplement pas ces extensions...

Il faut que ta carte gère OpenGL 2.0 mini et qu'un glxinfo indique  GL_ARB_shading_language_100

----------

## VIKING

Ma carte est de type GMA X3100. Je n'arrive pas savoir si c'est une GL960 ou une GM965. Cela dit elle supporte l'OpenGL 2.1. Par contre je n'ai aucune indication "GL_ARB_shading_language_100" dans mon glxinfo. [ bad ]

Si je comprend bien c'est fini pour moi ??

----------

## guilc

C'est donc que ta carte et/ou son support mesa (tu as bien le dernier mesa ?) n'expose pas cette extension et que tu ne peux donc pas l'utiliser.

Donc oui, là comme ça, ça a l'air mort

----------

## VIKING

J'ai mis mon arbre portage à jour et installé les dernières version de mesa.

Sauf que en allant faire un tour sur le site de portage, j'ai remarqué qu'il existe des versions supérieur à celles que j'ai installées sur mon ordi.

J'ai téléchargé le dernier ebuild de mesa. Je l'ai mis dans le bon dossier. Mais, quand je lance la commade "ebuild monPaquet.ebuild digest" la nouvelle version du paquet n'est pas ajoutée dans portage.

Quand je fais emerge -s mesa j'obtiens toujours mon ancienne version de mesa.

J'ai bien essayé cette commande "ebuild monPaquet.ebuild merge" sauf que la dernière version de mesa demande plein de dépendances que je n'ai pas installé.

Si je les installes toutes à la main ca vas faire un peu "crade".

EDIT : ce problème est lié à un paquet caché. Je peux continuer l'installation maintenant.

----------

## sephiroth2

Pour installer le dernier mesa, utilise plutôt layman !

----------

## guilc

Pourquoi layman ?

le dernier mesa c'est 7.3, il est dans portage (en ~arch)

Accessoirement :

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Intel?action=show&redirect=IntelGMA

 *Quote:*   

> i965
> 
> i965 is a new graphics architecture, present in chipsets 965G, G31, G33, G35 and the new G4x series. It goes by the marketing names GMA X3000, GMA X3100, GMA X3500 and GMA X4500, ie. everything with an "X" in it.
> 
> They support OpenGL 2.0, ie. full GLSL shading language support etc. is available in Mesa 7.0.4 release and above. 

 

Donc si tu as au moins la version 7.0.4, ça devrait être OK, mais il est clair que la version stable (6.5.2-r1) est trop vieille.

----------

## VIKING

J'ai essayé d'installer les derniers paquets référencé sur http://gentoo-portage.com/. Mais,  j'ai eu beaucoup de problèmes de dépendances avec les autres paquets déjà installé. En fait c'était tellement le "bordel" que j'ai préféré récupérer une ancienne version de mon système.

je vais tenter la version 7.04 que as indiqué on ne sais jamais.

----------

